# Boer goat average



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

What is the average height of a full blood or high percent boer? And the average mature weights? 


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the states we don't track the height because it has nothing to do with correctness so that I do not know.
Mature does can anywhere from 140lbs for % to 175+ lbs for purebreds.
Last time the buck (FB) was weighed he was 275 & still growing.


----------

